# BMW 3-series Convertible



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

What do you think of this?

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/motoring/mai ... fbmw17.xml


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I think that now the 3 series has joined the new BMW style that BM nologer make nice looking cars


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

Philr said:


> What do you think of this?
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/motoring/mai ... fbmw17.xml[/quote
> 
> Not a big bmw fan. But , i like it.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Philr said:
> 
> 
> > What do you think of this?
> ...


Your link just says sorry page not available


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

Sorry yellow, its just encaptioned the quote at the top of the page. Same car.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I really want the new M3 to be spot on (not a convertible though) so I can order one but tbh, from what I have seen, it will look too American. F*cks sake.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Leg said:


> I really want the new M3 to be spot on (not a convertible though) so I can order one but tbh, from what I have seen, it will look too American. F*cks sake.


I actually think it has got potential... With lower suspension, bigger wheels and wheelarches, the air vents on the sides, four exhaust pipes, a big V8 and the M3 badge I don't think that car will look bad... :roll:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I don't like the system from the roof...
Should be on the inside


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

That roof does look a bit naff indeed.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

tehdarkstar said:


> That roof does look a bit naff indeed.


Agreed. I thought it was maybe just because the roof is 3-piece and usually the CC cars are 2-piece (SLK, 206, Focus, etc) but the Volvo C70 is 3-piece too and it doesn't have this.

Hhhhmmmm. It's a bit porky too [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

bloody hell that roof is crap :roll:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Hmmm, not my cup of tea. Will stick to my particular 4-seat convertible until I can afford the CLK63.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

convertibles are for girls anyway, so it's irrelevant. :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> convertibles are for girls anyway, so it's irrelevant. :wink:


& poofs :lol: :wink:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

You can have an S4 convertible for the nearly the same price as a 335Ci, I know where my money would go.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

....i wait for the 335i coupe M Sport and pocket Â£9K.


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > convertibles are for girls anyway, so it's irrelevant. :wink:
> ...


Did someone mention me and my RS4 Cab!

I am offended boys. Well saying that it is the wife's car so I agree with you, other than when I want a play. Off to beat my chest in my A3 TDI


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Not my cup of earl grey.

Get me a DMS 335d Touring.... 
God, I'm getting old.


----------

